# Kein 5.1 Sound trotz SPDIF...



## Rhisdur (12. September 2011)

Hi Leute, 

ich besitze folgende Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 (rev. 1.0)

Über den SPDIF habe ich den PC mit einem Yamaha 5.1 Reciever verbunden. Der Stereoton funktionert tadellos, aber es funktioniert kein 5.1 Sound. 

In den Wiedergabegeräten habe ich bereits unter "Eigenschaften" angegeben, dass das angschlossene Gerät Dolby Digital kann. 

Nur leider wird kein 5.1 Signal ausgegeben. 

Wo kann ich das noch einstellen? 

PS: So nebenbei. Lohnt es sich bei einem ordentlichen System eine separate Soundkarte zu kaufe, oder fahr ich mit der Onboard-Lösung schon ganz gut?


----------



## iRaptor (12. September 2011)

Wenn du Audio per SPDIF überträgst brauchst du dir keine Soundkarte zu kaufen. Das Signal wird vom Computer Digital an den Reciver geschickt. 
Soundkarte ist also nicht nötig. Wird nichts am Klang verändern.
Bei dem andrem Problem kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.

Lg


----------



## sipsap (12. September 2011)

gehts umd 5.1 in speilen oder filmen?


----------



## Rhisdur (12. September 2011)

Eigentlich Spiele, da ich am PC so gut wie nie Filme guck. 

Black Ops z.b. erkennt nur Stereo-Ton, Dead Island, Fallout New Vegas, Battlefield BC2, alles nur in Stereo ...


----------



## Domowoi (12. September 2011)

5.1 muss im Audiotreiber aktiviert werden.

Wenn es aktiviert ist muss das abgespielte Medium auch noch 5.1 unterstützen. Also muss es in einem Spiel eingestellt sein. Bei einem Film muss man normalerweise in der Abspielsoftware den entsprechenden Menüpunkt suchen.(Und der Film muss natürlich auch in 5.1 vorliegen)


----------



## Lee (12. September 2011)

Das du in Spielen kein 5.1 Sound hast beim Onboard Sound ist vollkommen normal! Um in Spielen 5.1 Sound Digital übertragen zu können benötigst du eine Soundkarte, die Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect beherrscht. Dabei wird der unkomprimierte 5.1 Ton des Spiels, der Bandbreitentechnisch nicht durch den SPDIF passt, in ein Dolby Digital oder DTS Signal umgewandelt, welches über SPDIF übertragen werden kann. In Filmen liegt der Ton normalerweise schon als Dolby Digital oder DTS Spur vor, deshalb gibt es dabei auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Bier (12. September 2011)

Sowas zum Beispiel: Club-3D Theatron DD Soundkarte 7.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## BigBubby (13. September 2011)

dann doch eher eine xonar dx/d1


----------



## Gast12348 (13. September 2011)

Wieso ne Xonar is doch unsinnig, da die Soundkarte eh nur dazu dient den Ton zu Kodieren und weiterzuleiten, da ist ne Theatron schon fast die bessere wahl dank der anschlussmöglichkeiten, die kleine Xonar bietet meines wissens z.b kein Spdif. Und schlecht sind die Theatron karten auch nicht. 
Zumal der Soundchip der Asus Xonar ( AV100 ) nichts anderes als nen umgelabelter C-media Chip ist, der auch auf der Theatron Aggripa verbaut ist. Gibt also kein grund warum man für mehr geld ne D1 kaufen sollte.


----------



## Rhisdur (13. September 2011)

> Sowas zum Beispiel: Club-3D Theatron DD Soundkarte 7.1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Die hat aber keinen Koaxialen Audioausgang. Den brauch ich unbedingt, da ich ca.15m Cinchkabel fest verbaut hab.

Gibts da irgendwo ne Vergleichstabelle oder so? Welche Karten mit Koax taugen was? 

Gibt es da auch andere Lösungen (außer PCI Und USB)?


----------



## Gast12348 (13. September 2011)

Und nochmal, die leistung der Soundkarten sind total irrelevant wichtig ist nur das diese DDL oder DTS-C beherschen, alles was Sound angeht übernimmt dein AVR. 

Und nein es gibt keine anderen lösungen auser PCI, PCI-E, USB, und evt Firewire.


----------



## Rhisdur (13. September 2011)

> Und nochmal, die leistung der Soundkarten sind total irrelevant wichtig  ist nur das diese DDL oder DTS-C beherschen, alles was Sound angeht  übernimmt dein AVR.



Aber welche beherrschen dass und besitzen eine Coax-Anschluß?


----------



## Rhisdur (13. September 2011)

Hat keiner nen Vorschlag? Ich will dafür nicht extra nen neuen Thread eröffnen...


----------



## Gast12348 (13. September 2011)

Gedult ..... bedenke wir haben unter der woche, und du drängelst innerhalb von ner Stunde schon, die meisten Arbeiten ( mit inklusive ) und die Mods sehen sowas garnicht gerne. 

Also Soundkarten die das haben könntest du rein theoretisch selbst suchen über den Preisvergleich hier, der Geizhals. 

Aber mal ne kleine auflistung, die großen X-FI karten haben DDL und nen Coax ausgang, die Theatron Agrippa 7.1, die größeren Asus Xonar karten, die größeren Auzentech X-FI karten. 

Ist halt die Frage wieviel Geld willst du locker machen dafür, dementsprechend würd ich dann ne Soundkarte wählen, die billigste lösung wird die Agrippa DD 7.1 sein 

PCI (CMS-THAGR) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Rhisdur (13. September 2011)

> Gedult ..... bedenke wir haben unter der woche, und du drängelst  innerhalb von ner Stunde schon, die meisten Arbeiten ( mit inklusive )  und die Mods sehen sowas garnicht gerne.



Bitte entschuldigt. Bin etwas im Stress weil ich das Kapitel PC endlich mal abschließen will. 

Hab jetzt zwei Karten im Auge: 

Die Theatron Agrippa und die Asus Xonar D2 (also 60€ vs 100 €). Beide haben Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect über Koax. Allerdings soll ja die Asus klanglich in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen. Und zum Betrieb von Kopfhörer werd ich die Ausgänge der Soundkarte schon ab und zu brauchen können. Ich hab ein Gaming-Headset von Logitech (mit USB Soundkarte) und der Unterschied ob ich den Kopfhörer an der Standardbuchse ansteck oder der Mitgelieferten USB-Karte ist gravieren....




> Und nochmal, die leistung der Soundkarten sind total irrelevant  wichtig  ist nur das diese DDL oder DTS-C beherschen, alles was Sound  angeht  übernimmt dein AVR.



Aber wenn das Signal von der Soundkarte auf einen Dolby Digital Stream umcodiert wird, ist es doch naheliegend, dass es auch hier qualitative Unterschiede geben kann... oder lieg ich da falsch? (schließlich wird das Signal ja nicht wie in einem der vorigen Posts direkt ausgegeben, sondern muss umgewandelt werden.) 

Was würdet ihr nehmen: Asus oder Theatron?


----------



## Gast12348 (13. September 2011)

Also wenn du in der Tat ein Headset Analog anschliest ( nicht USB ) dann könnte man schon durch die Xonar evt vorteile im klang erhalten. Ob das Logitech allerdings auch so gut ist das man gravierende unterschiede raushört kann ich dir nicht sagen. Zumal die Agrippa auch keine so schlechte Soundkarte ist ( hat immerhin austauschbare OpAmps im gegensatz zur D2, im klartext heist das, wenn dir die klangqualität zu schlecht ist, kann man die immer noch aufpuschen mit austausch der OpAmps ) In dem fall würd ich schon fast zu Agrippa greifen, vorteil der Asus karte ist allerdings Virtual Dolby Headphone, was guten Surroundklang per Kopfhörer Emuliert. On die Agrippa das bietet hab ich jetz nicht gesehen.

Und nein die Soundkarte übernimmt nicht das umwandeln, das macht die CPU die Soundkarte sagt nur der CPU wie und was sie machen soll, es ist also eine art Codec mit Dolby bzw DTS Lizenz. Unterschiede in der Qualität beim Umwandelt wirds keine geben, denn das umwandeln passiert schlieslich nach Dolby vorlage und das bleibt immer gleich, zumal wie schon geschrieben die Asus karten benutzen einen Chip namens AV100 hinter dem sich nichts weiteres als ein C-Media Chip befindet, um genau zu sein, der gleiche Chip wie auf der Agrippa, allein dadurch wirst du keinen wirklichen unterschied haben. Das einzigste was sich unterscheidet sind die Sound Treiber, und die möglichkeit der Asus karten EAX zu emulieren, was aber gänzlich uninteressant ist da es so gut wie keine Games mehr gibt die EAX nutzen.


----------



## BigBubby (13. September 2011)

ok die xonar hats nur per toslink.
Bin von optisch ausgegangen...


----------



## Rhisdur (13. September 2011)

> vorteil der Asus karte ist allerdings Virtual Dolby Headphone, was guten Surroundklang per Kopfhörer Emuliert



Das ist aber kein Wirklicher Vorteil für mich, dass macht mein Receiver auch (..wenn ich die Headphones übern  Verstärker betreib..).

Ich glaub langsam tendier ich stark zur Agrippa. Kostet auch nur ein bisschen mehr als die Hälfte. 

Ansonsten hab ich ja immer noch die Möglichkeit, das HS per USB zu betreiben, was klanglich jetzt schon top ist. 

Und EAX?? Welche Spiele ham des noch? Kennt jmd ein gängiges Beispiel?


----------



## Gast12348 (13. September 2011)

Wenn das dein Receiver auch macht, dann hast du mit der Xonar kein wirklichen vorteil der Agrippa gegenüber, und wenn dein Receiver gut ist sollten die Kopfhörer über den eh besser klingen als über ne Soundkarte, also hast du hier mit der Xonar auch keinen vorteil mehr. Und wie gesagt wenn dir der klang Analog von der Agrippa wirklich zu schlecht ist, lässt der sich durch austausch einer Bauteile einfach verbessern. 

Games mit EAX ? Mir fällt nur Battlefield2 auf anhieb ein  Und ich zock schon gern, mir ist das fehlen von EAX beim wechsel von XP auf Vista bzw Win7 eh nie aufgefallen, das ist nämlich auch noch sowas, EAX geht ohnehin nur unter XP.


----------



## Rhisdur (14. September 2011)

Also ich hab mich jetzt für die Agrippa entschieden. Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist die meiner Meinung nach am besten. 

Einzige Konkurrenz war die Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD-Karte, welche Preislich allerdings schon weit über 100 Euro liegt (hätte dafür die THX-Zertifizierung).

Und wenn wie ihr sagt, im Surround-Bereich keine Unterschiede sind reicht die für mich locker. 

Eine Kleinigkeit würd mich noch interessieren: Ich hab einiges über den SNR (Rauschabstand) gelesen. Hier liegt der Wert der Agrippa unterhalb der Konkurrenz (96dB). Asus gibt rund 110dB an und die neuen Creative sollen 122dB haben. 

Nun bin ich auf folgende Aussage gestoßen: 



> Kaufberatungstipp: Sehr wichtig ist der Rauschabstand, er sollte deutlich über 100 Dezibel, besser sogar über 120 Dezibel liegen, damit jeder Ton kristallklar rüberkommt und kein Rauschen hörbar ist. Da Standardkarten meist nicht mehr als 80 oder 90 Dezibel schaffen, muss man schon etwas suchen.



Was kann man davon halten?


----------



## Gast12348 (14. September 2011)

Kannste einfach Tunen in dem man die Opamps tauscht  Aber wo hastn den SNR rausgelesen ? 
Allerdings ist der eh irrelevant wennse digital angeschlossen wird. 


Achja btw ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, in wirklichkeit ist das ne Auzentech HDA X Plosion 7.1, die damals für 80€ verkauft wurde


----------



## BigBubby (14. September 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der eh irrelevant wennse digital angeschlossen wird.


 
Genau das. SNR ist interessant für analoge übertragung. Für digital nur, wenn du vielleicht 100meter kabel verlegen willst


----------



## Gast12348 (14. September 2011)

Selbst dann irrelevant, die OPAMPS werden bei Digital übertragung umgangen, da gibts kein SNR, der ist dann vollkommen abhängig vom Verstärker.


----------



## Rhisdur (14. September 2011)

Aber damit wir nicht alle an einander vorbeireden: Ihr geht schon von der Xonar D2 aus oder?  (die D2 hat den AV200 Prozi)

Ich überlegte zwischen der Xonar D2 oder der Agrippa. Leider findet man zur Agrippa auch nirgends Tests. 
Worin unterscheiden sich die 2 nun eigentlich? (ausser, den beleuchteten Buchsen und Dolby Headphone)

Ist ein Aufpreis von 40 Euro bei der Asus Xonar D2 für mich interessant?


----------



## BigBubby (14. September 2011)

noe  ,


----------



## Gast12348 (14. September 2011)

macht kein unterschied, der AV200 ist auch nur nen umgelabelter C-Media Chip  wie bei allen Asus Xonar karten. 

Zur Agrippa findet man auch tests, zur not such mal nach tests der Auzentech HDA X plosion, das ja die gleiche karte


----------



## Rhisdur (14. September 2011)

Ok. Danke erstmal. 

Aber bei meiner Suche bin ich noch auf eins gestoßen: 

Die Auzentech HDA X plosion soll analog noch schlechter als Onboard-Sound sein.... Ist das wirklich so? 

Ist das bei der Agrippa genauso?


----------



## Lee (14. September 2011)

> Die Auzentech HDA X plosion soll analog noch schlechter als Onboard-Sound sein.... Ist das wirklich so?


Ohne je den Vergleich gehabt zu haben kann ich sicher sagen, dass das Unsinn ist


----------



## sipsap (14. September 2011)

also das ist ja nun völliger schwachfug


----------



## Rhisdur (14. September 2011)

Ok. Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps. 

Die Agrippa ist bestellt und ich bin froh mein Häkchen beim Thema Soundkarte machen zu können.


----------



## Rhisdur (18. September 2011)

Also ich hab nun die Agrippa verbaut und muss sagen, dass ich etwas entäuscht bin. Der Dolby Sound funktioniert zwar , aber es hört sich nicht mehr gut an. Die vorderen Speaker sind viel zu leise, haben keine richtigen Tiefen mehr (sind als Vollspektrum-LS konfiguriert), die hinteren sind viel zu laut (sind als Nicht-Vollspektrum-LS konfiguriert). 

Bin jetzt bei den Front schon auf +9dB und den Surround bei -8 und trotzdem hörts sich nicht gerade besonders an. Für was hab ich dann vorne teure 3-Wegesysteme in den Standlautsprechern wenn sie sich anhören als wären sie Satelliten (Nur Hoch- und Mittelton). 

Damit ihr versteht was ich meine: Der Surround is Ok. Man merkt dass die Klanfelder stimmen. Aber es fehtl die Wuchtigkkeit bzw. die Dynamik und die Tiefen im Ton (die Equalizer-Einstellung hat auch nix gebracht).  Gibt es da noch eine Möglichkeit was zu verstellen?


----------



## Rhisdur (18. September 2011)

OK Problem gelöst. 

Ich hab einen Yamaha Receiver und hab da Presence-LS angeschlossen. Die Speaker am Verstärker waren verstellt. Somit wurden nur die Presence und nicht die Front-LS angesprochen. Ist zwar komsich, weil ich bei meinem Yammi die Speaker (A,B) normal nur umschalten kann, wenn kein Digital-Signal vorliegt. Na ja. Jetzt gehts jedenfalls.


----------



## BigBubby (18. September 2011)

Ich würde am PC gar nichts vorbestimmen lassen. Der soll das Signal nur durchschleifen. 
Die genaue Verteilung solltest du dann dem Receiver übernehmen lassen.


----------



## Rhisdur (19. September 2011)

> Ich würde am PC gar nichts vorbestimmen lassen. Der soll das Signal nur durchschleifen.
> Die genaue Verteilung solltest du dann dem Receiver übernehmen lassen.



Seh ich auch so. Für was kauft man sonst einen Receiver der die Abstände, etc. per Mikro automatisch einstellt...


----------

